
Mark Zuckerberg: I wouldn't start a new company in Silicon Valley today - nishantvyas
https://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-ceo-mark-zuckerberg-bay-area-startup-launch-2020-1
======
nishantvyas
Access to talent, capital and culture still makes SF Bay Area one of the top
if not first in the list. Are there issues here? Of course, one too many.

